# Looking for a seatpost rack clamp



## FrontRanger (May 19, 2004)

Looking for a clamp that I can attach to the seat post that would allow for mounting upper rack struts. Something similar to the pic below but I don't want it to replace the seat collar. I have seen them in the wild and my assumption is they came with a specific rack. Hoping they are available after market.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

I have them in stock. Axiom and XLC make them also and no, they are not rack-dependent.


----------



## FrontRanger (May 19, 2004)

PlatyPius said:


> I have them in stock. Axiom and XLC make them also and no, they are not rack-dependent.


thanks for the response. I checked the axiom site an it appears to be a seat collar that replaces the standard seat collar on the frame. Is that the case?


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

FrontRanger said:


> thanks for the response. I checked the axiom site an it appears to be a seat collar that replaces the standard seat collar on the frame. Is that the case?



Indeed. They're available in the 3 main seat collar sizes.


----------



## PomPilot (May 17, 2006)

Depending on the seat tube size, and the rear clearances of your bike, a monostay adapter, (from J&B Importers), might do the job.


----------

